# Rip



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I just lost my new salamander female. Came to me with suspected dropsy. I kept her in a nice little 2 gallon with a hiding place, heater, and java moss. I tried to help her through her illness. It looked like she dropped some eggs today. I lost her only a moment ago. I'm sorry I couldn't do more.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

So sorry, I love the salamander ones. You can only do what you did.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

She was my first salamander. I tried not to get attached to her, but she was so pretty and seemed so sweet. Now one of my males seems to slipping. He had seemed just mopey but now he's really lethargic and not swimming/having trouble swimming. :/


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you. I only had her a couple of days, but I hope they were happy days for her.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Barinthus is now gone as well.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Enkil said:


> Barinthus is now gone as well.


oh no! what happened?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm not sure. He had seemed mopey, almost as though he were depressed. A couple of hours ago, he became lethargic though he ate. I cupped him in water from an established tank so I could clean his hospital tank thoroughly as I was worried after losing the salamander girl. When I went to move him back to his tank, I noticed he had stopped moving. I'm not sure what had happened. I quadruple checked to make sure he had passed before telling Devon. I have triple checked the rest of the fish to make sure no one else is acting strangely. So far, all the rest are behaving normally.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I saw him in your other post, he was a handsome one. RIP


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm watching over the rest today. Keeping an especially sharp eye on my sorority and my divided tank housing Frost and Uther.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you. I miss them and am watching the others. I lost Gwynfor as well and Eva is now ill.


----------

